# Reparar baseband iPhone 6



## Linesguapo2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola un cliente me ha traído un iPhone 6 que no lee el imei, he hecho un reballing en el MDM9615M ya que por la poca información que he encontrado debe ser problema de ese chip que es el que gestiona las comunicaciones y guarda el imei y sn. He visto que lo venden, pero un compañero me ha comentado que hay que programarlos, ¿sabe alguien algo de esto?   He visto las logic board  para sustituirlas enteras pero son demasiados caras y no merece la pena, os agradecería ayuda o si pensáis que el problema no es es eso. Ya me indicáis, por lo demás el teléfono funciona bien pero en el apartado de imei sale en blanco y claro al no tener imei no conecta la SIM.


----------

